# Switching draw length modules on a '06 Bowtech Tribute???



## Keith & Melissa (Dec 5, 2002)

On a '06 Tribute at 30 inches the draw post should be at 2.2 the first mark is one. The long marks are full number the small lines are .5 marks.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

That depends on where you want the letoff. (65%-80%)


----------



## Navarino9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great...thanks for the help. I'm assuming the 2.2 post would be the 80% letoff?


----------



## Keith & Melissa (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes that is correct


----------

